# Beauceron Photo



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Link to photo:

http://www.angelplace.net/photos/Beauceron.jpg


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> Link to photo:
> 
> http://www.angelplace.net/photos/Beauceron.jpg


Yeah! That's Avatar with Waleed decoying at the NARA Championships this month. Cool shot.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yeah! That's Avatar with Waleed decoying at the NARA Championships this month. Cool shot.


Yes, and credit to photographer Dale Porterfield.

But it's a little bit of Photoshop magic that brings it out.

Dark dogs are difficult, but can be worked with once
you get a little experience.

These were big jpeg files, but raw would be even better,
more detail in the dog for instance.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jim Engel said:


> Yes, and credit to photographer Dale Porterfield.
> 
> But it's a little bit of Photoshop magic that brings it out.
> 
> ...


I had forwarded your email to him explaining what kind of files you want. I know he's trying. His camera is a new toy! O He's the official photographer of the training group.


----------

